

Well done Ordnance Survey - derived rules clarified.. - lwhi
http://www.edparsons.com/2010/10/well-done-os-derived-rules-clarified/

======
lwhi
Ordnance Survey released a large amount of UK government funded geospatial
data to the public earlier this year, under the Open Data[1] initiative. I was
aware that OS traditionally haven't been willing to allow their data to be
used in conjunction with the Google Maps API (particularly due to section 11
in the ToS).

It seems that this is no longer the case, which is a great thing for people
who want to utilise the (public) data in their own applications.

[1]
[http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/opendata/index.htm...](http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/opendata/index.html)

